# email notifications not working



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Have email notifications stopped again or is it just me :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, John-H was looking into it earlier today.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Mark,

We decided not to send you any more emails :wink:

Actually, yes you are correct, We've noticed it getting a bit spuradic over the last few hours and it seems to have stopped now. I've tried sending a test email out from the system and that's not worked so I'm presuming it's a mail server issue so I've emailed for support. Hopefully a reboot will sort it soon - providing the email gets through :roll:

Chees,
John


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just had a shed load come through - perhaps it's been reset and is now catching up - hopefully


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Test email now works instantly


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

All working fine for me now  Thanks John


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Apparently the mail server ran out of memory but a reboot cured it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

again -----> since some time now. I get some but only about one tenths :?

PS, it didn't cure it for me


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Still fine for me :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm getting them coming through but with a bit of a delay today. Dani, are you not getting them within the hour? Mine are but not instant today. Maybe nothing... When we reset the server did you not receive loads of notifications and things catch up?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> When we reset the server did you not receive loads of notifications and things catch up?


Some came through and still do - others do not :?


----------

